# Volumenvergleich



## MD1978 (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach praktischen Vergleichen zwischen TCP und UDP bzgl.des entstehenden Datenvolumens. Also Vergleichtests mit Szenarien, um herauszufinden, wie oft Pakete neu übertragen und so weiter.
Hat jemand irgendwelche Links dazu? Ich habe noch nichts passendes gefunden.

Gruss,

MD


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. Januar 2005)

Also wennst die TCP und UDP mal genauer anschaust, bzw. die genaue Informationen dafür besorgst, würdest einige Unterschiede feststellen, connectionless etc. Ausserdem auch, wie groß die einzelnen Pakete sind bzw. wie sie generell aufgebaut sind. Daraus würde sich schon einiges herauslesen lassen.


----------



## MD1978 (25. Januar 2005)

das mache ich zur Zeit.

Ich meinte nur, ob es Links zu Versuchen gibt, die zeigen, was für eine Datenvolumen erzeugt wurde in einer bestimmten Netzwerksituation mit TCP und wieviel mit UDP. Da ja Pakete bei TCP nicht vorhersehbar oft wiederholt gesendet werdne können, kann man das ja nicht allgemein sagen.

Gruss,

MD


----------

